# Opinions on my wife affidavit?



## Paul28 (Nov 6, 2013)

In her words:

On or about Sepetember 27,2013, The Respondent was asleep while I was getting dressed. I left the house to clearmy mind because we had been arguing the night before and I was contemplating leaving him. The Respondent called and ask me where I was. I told him that I walked to the mall. As I was walking, the Respondent drove up to me screaming and yelling telling me that he wanted his money.I told him to give me a chance to go to the ATM and then he left. I called my Supervisor to let her know what was going on. I then I decided I wanted to leave.The Respondent called me, wanting to know to know where I was. I told him where I was and he came and picked me up. On the way back to the apartment, the Respondent was saying that hewanted a divorce and that I was selfish. I told him to let me out of the car and went back to the apartment and started packing my things. I managed to get all of my thingsout of the apartment and go to the front. While aiting out front, the respondent called me several times demanding where I was. In fear,I told him where I was. The Respondent told me to " Go back home because you know what happended last time" I went back to the apartment and he was not there. I called his cell phone and went outside he was not there. When I went back inside, he was sitting on the edge of the bed. I asked him what he wanted. The Respondent told me that Im always running. I asked him " What do you want, you told me you wanted a divorce!" The Reposndent jumped from the bed and started hitting me with his hands on my left shoulder,neck,arm. I sustained soreness and bruises. I put my arms to protect my face. I was able to break away and run to the leasing office. When I ran into the office, the apartment manager locked the door behing me because he was trying to get me. The respondent was waiting at the door behind me. The respondent was waiting at the door saying that he wanted his phone. The Respondent left and returned a few times, which he grabbed my belongings and put them in his car. I called the police. The police arrived and obtained my statment. the respondent was then detained and transferred to jail.

On or About September 26, 2013, the respondent and I were arguing. The Respondent got upset and tried leaving the apartment. I tried stopping him from leaving because it was my birthday and I did not want him to leave. I opened the back door to the car. The Respondent got upset and punched me on the side of my face. This cause pain and soreness.

On or about September 2013, The respondent and I were arguing. The respondent was trying to leave the apartment. I did not want him to leave. I wanted him to sit down and talk to me. The Respondent walked out the door toward his car. I went outside in attempt to get him to come back in the apartment. The Respondent got upset and punched me in my nose. I sustained a bloody nose. I was afraid to call the police and make a report.I am afraid of the Respondent. The Respondet assumes I am "messing around'with other men and that im using him. The Respondent has destroyed my property during his outrage. The Respondent is unstable and unpredictable. I will believe the violence will continue unless a protective order is granted. After I was arrested she went live in a womens shelter.

Now to add my 2 cents:

when the police arrived on the 27th she begged them not to arreset me now fast forward to the protective order hearing on the October 31st son the stand she said the leasing office people called the police and that I warned her to stop tugging at my car so i can leave before the altercation happen. She have gone to the point of putting a protective order on me. What is taking her so long to file for divorce.


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

you need to be talking to a lawyer, not the internet


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

Go to jail. Go directly to jail. Do not pass go and do not collect $200.

Nobody cares if she begged them not to arrest you. If those reports are accurate, you SHOULD have been arrested.


----------



## Forever Me (May 20, 2013)

Your biggest concern is that the story, of a terrified woman who is repeatedly being beaten and verbally abused, might have missed the small part where she asked them not to arrest you? You are far past talking about marriage.


----------

